# Think i found more sanchezi's labelled as blacks, PLZ ID



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright, the hunt is still on for a rhom. i found 2 more today labelled as black piranhas.

i think they are sanchezi's once again. 2 identical fish, i took pics of 1 of them. both are the same size and look healthy. about 5"

plz look at my other post with the "brazillian gold piranha" as well, im curious to see what they are.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

S. Sanchezi


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

yup looks like u got another sanchezi good luck with the search


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

YUP!...it's a Sanchezis.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, they are both S. sanchezi. It's good that you know better than to fall for that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that sir is a sanchezi!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Both are Sanchezi.


----------

